# Dock diving



## MollyMuiMa

There aren't many............but I think Louter Creek Poodles compete.........


----------



## Johanna

Mish17 said:


> I saw some posts related to dock diving but I’m hoping my post is a little different. I have three questions. 1-Why don’t I ever see Poodles in dock diving competitions on tv?
> 2-Does anybody have a Poodle that does this competitively?
> 3-Can Poodle anaomy withstand this activity or is it conducive to this activity?


Dock diving looks like a reasonable sport for poodles. We do not have it in this part of the country due to lack of water I suppose! It's a relatively new sport.


----------



## Skylar

I don't do dock diving - have no interest in it but I do know several people who participate in it. One of them video taped a dachshund dock diving at the last contest she entered. It was the cutest thing seeing this little dog running as fast as possible and jumping off.

I remember a number of years ago finding out about dock diving contests and at the time it appeared they only allowed a limited number of breeds, all of which were water retrievers. So poodles, Portuguese Water Spaniels and labs were on the short list of dogs allowed to participate.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I think Peggy would LOVE this sport. My husband and I watched it on TV for the first time, not that long ago, and were absolutely enthralled. 

I can't imagine why poodles wouldn't be suited, especially spoos. Love of retrieving? Check. Love of water? Check. Love of running? Check. Love of leaping? DOUBLE CHECK. ?

We watched a news segment on a Washington-based whippet who's breaking dock diving records. I'm guessing the high prey drive helps? Just so incredible to watch his focus. His name is Spitfire.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Oh shoot. I got tricked by a bot 

I read through the whole thread and didn't notice the dates. Sorry.


----------



## Starvt

I only noticed with the non-comment... But I think Raffi would love it too! Although of course we haven't had a chance to introduce him to water yet. The only problem is that we would have such a short time frame available to practice, thanks to the weather!


----------



## Vita

PeggyTheParti said:


> Oh shoot. I got tricked by a bot
> 
> I read through the whole thread and didn't notice the dates. Sorry.


We're looking into this.


----------



## CoolWoofer

Mish17 said:


> I saw some posts related to dock diving but I’m hoping my post is a little different. I have three questions. 1-Why don’t I ever see Poodles in dock diving competitions on tv?
> 2-Does anybody have a Poodle that does this competitively?
> 3-Can Poodle anaomy withstand this activity or is it conducive to this activity?












I have the #1 Standard Poodle in North America for 2021. 
I also have the #1 Veteran Standard Poodle in /dock /diving for 2020 & 2021.


----------



## CoolWoofer

Mish17 said:


> I saw some posts related to dock diving but I’m hoping my post is a little different. I have three questions. 1-Why don’t I ever see Poodles in dock diving competitions on tv?
> 2-Does anybody have a Poodle that does this competitively?
> 3-Can Poodle anaomy withstand this activity or is it conducive to this activity?


My Champion! #1 Standard Poodle Dock Diver in North America for 2021


----------



## Minie

CoolWoofer said:


> My Champion! #1 Standard Poodle Dock Diver in North America for 2021
> View attachment 489213


Wow congratulations. How did you start training?


----------



## Michigan Gal

Good for you and yours, Cool Woofer.

To the question, many of us dread combing out a wet poodle, and you do have to comb them. It's not a problem with a close clip, but add a couple of inches and -ick. My daughter was letting my standard jump in the lake and couldn't understand my problem with it. Five inches of coat to detangle.


----------



## CoolWoofer

Minie said:


> Wow congratulations. How did you start training?


You must remember the word "poodle" means water dog and poodles are retrievers by nature. Retrieving in the water is their expertise! 
My Champion started in the pool at 9weeks. My veteran started at the age of 10 years old. My other two started at 8 years old & 13 years old. All have ranked in the top 15 dogs.Age is not much factor but the the early you constant them the bertter. Find a dog dock diving pool or a dock at the lake an go for it! Its a really fun sport! I keep them trimmed in a stylist shorter trim..so their hair is not an issue.




































'


----------



## Minie

Our tpoo retrieves anything when we are at the beach. Out spoo pup is 6 months old and has not been in the water yet as it has been too cold. I did not know there was a sport called dock diving. I will have to see if there is something similar here in Copenhagen. Otherwise I'll just hit the beach with them as soon as it's warmer.
I don't doubt they both would love it. They only stop retrieving balls and sticks when my arm is tired 🤣


----------



## CoolWoofer

Mish17 said:


> I saw some posts related to dock diving but I’m hoping my post is a little different. I have three questions. 1-Why don’t I ever see Poodles in dock diving competitions on tv?
> 2-Does anybody have a Poodle that does this competitively?
> 3-Can Poodle anaomy withstand this activity or is it conducive to this activity?


I have the #1 Standard Poodle Dock Diver in all categories in North America. I also have the #1 Veteran Standard Dock Diver.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

CoolWoofer said:


> I have the #1 Standard Poodle Dock Diver in all categories in North America. I also have the #1 Veteran Standard Dock Diver.


Congratulations! We'd love to see some pictures and here some stories!


----------

